# Welcome to the DIY forum!



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

This forum has been created as a result of this request: http://forums.techguy.org/t409881.html


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Cool


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Right on...Self-help, the best kind...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

This is great idea but I think its important that in certain areas of DIY different conditions apply in different countries,and that no advice should be offered unless we are fully aware of them (the conditions) ....


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

A nice addition Mike! :up:


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

DIY forum?!? ROLL ON THE FORUM BRANCHING!!!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

telecom69 said:


> This is great idea but I think its important that in certain areas of DIY different conditions apply in different countries,and that no advice should be offered unless we are fully aware of them (the conditions) ....


There's nothing to be cautious about. It's incumbent on the person taking the advice to ensure it applies in his / her country or situation.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Just want to let my support for the DIY forum known.

Should be great.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I'll be posting projects as soon as I can find where I put my torq screwdriver set and can get the projects back in one place..

This is great! Thank you so much.. :up:


----------



## farmertx (Sep 3, 2005)

Have HP 4453 Pavilion amdk6 no external drive 252RAM asusp5s-vm motherboard sis530 chip[set,phoenix bios (1999) video adapter sis530-4mb, 3-d accelarator sis 86c306
Running win98se.
Having a very limited budget, can I 'up-grade' this system to handle better graphics-also have limited knowledge of 'puters; with detailed directions I am ok.
Also I am on dial-up access with slow downloads-1 hour to download AVG 7 and then it crashed system. it is uninstalled now. Know that nothing in 'puter can change slow dial up, but for the rest, any ideas under $200? Really appreciate the time and knowledge that has been shown here on other forums. Thanks


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

farmertx said:


> Have HP 4453 Pavilion amdk6 no external drive 252RAM asusp5s-vm motherboard sis530 chip[set,phoenix bios (1999) video adapter sis530-4mb, 3-d accelarator sis 86c306
> Running win98se.
> Having a very limited budget, can I 'up-grade' this system to handle better graphics-also have limited knowledge of 'puters; with detailed directions I am ok.
> Also I am on dial-up access with slow downloads-1 hour to download AVG 7 and then it crashed system. it is uninstalled now. Know that nothing in 'puter can change slow dial up, but for the rest, any ideas under $200? Really appreciate the time and knowledge that has been shown here on other forums. Thanks


Um........... you may have been better off to start your own thread in the "Hardware" section. That's where most of the wizzards hang out.


----------



## farmertx (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks. I misunderstood do it yourself concept.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

farmertx said:


> Thanks. I misunderstood do it yourself concept.


You didn't misunderstand it because this forum is supposed to cover that stuff as well. I just thought you may have better luck there that's all. It's also not a good thing to start 2 threads on the same subject. If you do, the cat with the machine gun might smack you. If you want this moved just ask a mod to do it. Good luck.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks Mike! We do almost all work around the house and yard ourselves so this will be a helpful addition!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Ugh, I took pictures of my projects today hoping to start a thread, and I left my camera at work..


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

Best forum ever!!! Thanks, I look forward to all the improvement ideas.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Kinda figured people would post DIY tutorials here.. I guess it'll take a while to get the ball rolling..


----------



## A_erised (May 24, 2004)

gotrootdude said:


> Kinda figured people would post DIY tutorials here.. I guess it'll take a while to get the ball rolling..


I think it will be more a 'how do I do'?. Then wait for someone to tell them how, or offer advice.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

gotrootdude said:


> Kinda figured people would post DIY tutorials here.. I guess it'll take a while to get the ball rolling..


I would like to see that, too. Perhaps starting out with simple projects like making a firewall out of an old computer.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Stoner said:


> I would like to see that, too. Perhaps starting out with simple projects like making a firewall out of an old computer.


Yes   Can you tell us how to do that Stoner


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.smoothwall.org/
http://www.fs-security.com/
http://www.ipcop.org/
http://www.zelow.no/floppyfw/
http://www.coyotelinux.com/
http://www.devil-linux.org/home/index.php
http://www.freesco.org/
http://www.schaik.com/linux/firewall.html

enough, I'm going to bed.. Night all..


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

OMG...How fun Gotrootdude...what a good job...I don't understand it yet but I know I'm going to learn a lot here


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, its so far a how to DIM, but I like thats its taking the custom build off of the hardware section a little. I like the DIY forums so far, can't wait until they really take off. If this site goes too DIY we might have to include a disclaimer that TSG isn't responsible for people frying things.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Once I get some time I will post some Do-it-Yourself car fixes (mostly Ford, some Chevy).
That way people don't have to pay some <CWLMST> $150 to remove and replace some $5 part in the corse of a half-hour :Rolleyes:


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

You know how to fix an Acura? Mine is overheating.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

*OverHeating Engine*

When the cooling system of a car is not working properly, you engine can overheat causing major damage.

Here is a diagnostic to help you find the troubled part in your cooling system. This is not a repair guide. For in depth details on how to fix / replace these parts please consult a haynes manual (or wait for more in depth cooling system guide in a later post in the DIY forums)

*[The Radiator]*
The radiator is the part that cools the water that flows through the Engine. It should be in the front of the Engine compartment and have two hoses going from it to the engine and a fan / fan shroud in front of it. If the radiator is damaged (missing fins, corroded) then it can not preform its job.

WARNING TO THOSE WITH FRONT WHEEL DRIVE / ELECTRIC FAN CARS. The electric fan in front of the radiator is on an automatic switch and can turn on EVEN WHEN THE CAR IS OFF. To be safe, you should disconnect the battery.

Examine the outside of the radiator. Look for missing fins and crimped lines. If you have a lot of missing fins then it is time to replace

Pop the cap on the radiator. All models are different. If you don't know how, consult your owners manual. When the cap comes off there should be some spillage - not much, but some. If you notice that the radiator is not full or empty, consult your user manual for filling instructions and type of Anti-Freeze to use. Some Car Makers Highly Recommend NOT Directly Filling The Radiator. CHECK YOUR OWNERS MANUAL. If your radiator was empty, keep an eye out for leaks. Because the cooling system is pressurized, you may need to turn on your car to find the leaks. 
*
WARNING: ANTI-FREEZE IS VERY POISONOUS. DO NOT LET ANIMALS LICK IT UP AS IT WILL KILL THEM.*

If possible, look inside the radiator to see if the pipes inside are corroded. There will be some corrosion on most vehicles. What you are looking for is instances where the passages are completely cut off. If this is the case you may need a new radiator. Before you go out a buy a new one, it might be best to try a radiator flush that can be purchased at a local auto parts store. Follow the directions carefully. If the corrosion is still a problem, it is time to replace.

*[The Fan]*
The fan helps pass air though your radiator. This is essential for when your car is running at a stand still (at a stoplight for example). If you notice your temperature gauge rising fast when you are stopped, this might be your problem.

If your cars fan is connected physically to the engine then you can rest assured that your cooling problems have nothing to do with your fan.

If you have an electric fan there is a test you can run to make sure it is functioning properly. Turn on your car and let it run. Keep an eye on your temp gauge. Before your temp gauge hits the mid-point the fan should kick on. If it does not, you ether have a blown fan motor or something is faulty with your electrical system.

*[The Thermostat]*
The most common cause of overheating is the Thermostat. The Thermostat is a small temperature activated valve between the Engine and the Radiator that only opens when the engine reaches it's running temperature. In some cases it gets stuck and has to be replaced. Thermostats only run around $.99 to $3 so it might be a good idea to pick one up along with the gasket that goes with it. Location of the thermostat and replacement procedures change greatly from car to car. I highly recommend using a Haynes Manual to look up the procedure. These can be bought from your local Auto Parts store or online at http://www.haynes.com/na.html .

*[The Water Pump]*
This part is self explanatory. It moves the coolant through the engine. 
Problems with the Water pump usually manifest themselves as a slow drip out of a weep hole on the bottom of the pump (At lest in Fords/Chevys), grinding nosies and in extreme cases a worn or broken belt. If you own a front wheel drive car it may be best just to take it in. If rear wheel drive, expect at lest 2 days removing all the parts and then replacing them again. Once again, I highly suggest the Haynes Manual.


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

Just make sure you don't open the radiator cap when the engine is overheated or you will be severely burned.
The thermostat is the first thing to check (replace), because it's cheap and easy. It's almost always found on the top of the engine block (usually on the intake manifold) where the upper radiator hose connects to it. It's under the ball-shaped fitting held down by two bolts that the hose is connected to.
Make sure you get the right thermostat for your engine (the counter-person will find it for you) and don't over-tighten the fitting when you put it back in or it can crack.  
Also make sure you have plenty of radiator fluid (never all water) and there are no leaks in the hoses or where they connect to the radiator.
If there's still a problem, it could be a bad water-pump, but that's something a mechanic should take care of unless you're experienced with working on engines.


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

Stoner said:


> I would like to see that, too. Perhaps starting out with simple projects like making a firewall out of an old computer.


Yeah, once you have enough to build your wall...you can use a gorilla glue and sand mixture to solidify your surface -- this will provide good flame resistance, and can be structured to fit your needs. 

***next week***
How to play breakout with your new computer firewall


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Ciberblade said:


> Yeah, once you have enough to build your wall...you can use a gorilla glue and sand mixture to solidify your surface -- this will provide good flame resistance, and can be structured to fit your needs.
> 
> ***next week***
> How to play breakout with your new computer firewall




Some 'easy' projects would have been nice to get the ball rolling...not every one is as accomplished as others.
I tried smoothwall once and found that both the eithernet cards I had weren't on their supported list at that time. LOL!.....Linux...I had no idea on how to edit the config file, so I grabbed an inexpensive version of Sygate 3.0 that ran under 9x, but accomplished the same thing.....firewall and connection sharing.
Worked nice......but the extra noise in my small office was a mite too much....so I eventually went out and bought a Linksys firewall router 

BTW....what's gorilla glue?


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

Stoner said:


> BTW....what's gorilla glue?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks OS... Never thought a radiator could go bad... teach me. What I really need to learn, as my friends all say I need to stop driving my cars like they are $200,000 racing machines, and I might not go through 4 cars, 5 engines, and 3 trannies in 5 years. (No accidents or tickets mind you.)


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ciberblade said:


> Yeah, once you have enough to build your wall...you can use a gorilla glue and sand mixture to solidify your surface -- this will provide good flame resistance, and can be structured to fit your needs.
> 
> ***next week***
> How to play breakout with your new computer firewall


 ROFLMAO


----------

